

Sunnytrail is Easy Startup Metrics - coderdude
http://expatentrepreneur.tv/sunnytrail-is-easy-startup-metrics/

======
coderdude
For anyone interested, here is the Ask HN the founders posted about a week
ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2111663>

Direct link: <https://www.thesunnytrail.com/>

------
jasonkester
I'm in. That is, as soon as you get me a .NET client library.

~~~
octavdruta
Matthew Brindley created one. Check it out over here:
<https://github.com/thesunnytrail/dotnet-sunnytrail>

